# MILAN | PoliMi Science Park (RPBW) | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*PoliMi Science Park (Goccia-Bovisa)*
MILAN | LOMBARDIA | ITALY
design | Renzo Piano Building Workshop Architects
client | Polytechnic University of Milan; Municipality of Milan​









World's-renowned architect Renzo Piano returns to the city and the public university where he studied to redesign a large area attached to one of PoliMi's campuses. "Open, green and permeable", are the words used by Piano to define his master plan for the Bovisa-Goccia. *The intervention involves a total land area of 32 hectares (79 acres)*, owned by the Municipality of Milan (23.4 hectares) and the PoliMi (9.1 hectares) which thus expands its academic activities with the *creation of a science park with areas dedicated to services for students, businesses and citizens. 

This major project integrates and completes that of the Polytechnic for the gasometer area and aims to mend the site to the city and the region through interventions on public mobility *and will now implement the memorandum of understanding between Italy's Ministry of Infrastructure and Sustainable Mobility, Italy's Ministry of University and Research, the Lombardia Region, the Municipality of Milan, the Polytechnic University of Milan, FNM and the Italian Railway Network.


























* The intervention involves the construction of twenty buildings*, 16 meters high, for a total of approximately 105,000 sqm, to which will be added the existent education buildings,* connected by tree-lined pedestrian avenues in a mix of functions that will make lively neighborhood. A large cycle-pedestrian axis to the south*, between the gasometers and the Lambruschini campus, *will unite the two rail stations*, Bovisa and Villapizzone, *which will be renovated and interconnected to the entire campus.*

Alongside the classrooms and laboratories of the Polytechnic, *there will be spaces for student residences and an area dedicated to startups, in line with the highest international standards* of connection between the world of universities and companies: *35,000 sqm  for deep digital tech innovation and the challenges of sustainability.* All under the banner of an accessible campus, open to the city and to the exchange of ideas and functions.


















*The Campus will be Zero energy*, i.e. independent from an energy point of view,* and Zero carbon*, therefore it will have no CO2 emissions into the atmosphere during its operation. *All the buildings will be built mainly with wooden structures. The trees that will be planted on the Campus will return the wooden mass used for the construction of the buildings within thirty years.

The project includes 24 hectares of forest without any road or built volume; vehicular accessibility is minimized and made peripheral.*


































*Construction is scheduled to start in late 2023 and be completed in 2026.*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Update* The new buildings will rise on a strip of land identified between the gasometers and the large thermal power plant, an example of industrial archeology.


----------

